# New Genesis Pro



## Hapes-Nova (Nov 24, 2002)

looks a lot nicer than the original genesis bows. the chrome and black is a really nice combo. will be great for beginning archers. do you know if theres a website or something on it?

Hapes-Nova


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*hey x*

did he by chance throw a price out. i have been thinking of a new bow for the wife and one that can be used by my son also
rob k


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Hapes-Nova,

Nothing posted on the website for this bow yet. I guess they will be available in about two weeks or so...that's the rumor.

robk,

I don't know about a price yet. I think it looks great. My girlfriend is thinking about getting started in archery, so I showed her the picture and she said I better get her 2 of them...one for a back up  This means one of two things....either she really likes the looks of the bow, or she is making fun of me for having a back up bow.

 I think the bow looks good though, just hope the price is reasonable.


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2003)

I should retail for around $200


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

$200.00 in a shop by me also.


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

Robin are thay in now where in middletown


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I can assume how the draw stop works, but what is the draw stops range?


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

A draw stop on a Genesis - if it's easy to adjust, this is a great idea. On the other hand, if I'm going to have to stick the thing in a press to adjust it like a normal compound, I can't see the point of buying one to teach on.

0.02


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

draw length 15- 30" and the draw stops are simply no press. Just an allen wrench and move the peg on the cam to a different spot.


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

Are thay out yet looking for one 

runawaysXs


----------



## bigbow (May 22, 2002)

Can it be shot without the draw stop? 

If it is always the same person shooting then it is nice to have the draw stop but if you have a bunch of different people shooting then it would be better not to have it.


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

Believe it or not George Dixon was shooting one in Vegas!


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

I spoke with Rod White at tournament this weekend and he said it will be at least another month yet before they come out.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Bigbow,

Yes it can be shot without the drawstop. The stop is designed to give release shooters a definite and solid stop, or consistant anchor point. The riser is also cut out well. I am very excited for them to hit the market. My girl wants one in her hands now


----------

